# iphone+Airport Express+iMac= Music Heaven



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

*iPhone+Airport Ex+iMac= Music Nirvana*

I Finally caved in and bought the Airport Express...to stream music from my iMac upstairs to the patio speakers.

I was waiting for a system that would take out the computer all together, so streaming from iPhone to Airport Express (AEx), and another reason was I didn't want the music playing in both places at the same time specially since the kids sometime are playing games on the iMac...little did I know that there was an option once AEx is setup you can choose what speakers to use!! Yep that's it..you can choose the AEx or your computer or both...soon as I found this out I ran out and got the AEx "N" hooked it up to my network which consists of Airport Extreme "N" a 24" iMac on 3rd floor and a workhorse PC in the basement.

In the old days...I had to dock my iphone in the kitchen before, (I have an old Sony Receiver hidden in one of the cabinets with a wire coming out-connecting to a dock resting on top of the Microwave cabinet) even thought you have playlists set up sometimes you'd rather skip a song or change volume or playout side of the playlists, 

Now with the "Remote" App on the iphone I sit on my swing on the patio and log into my itunes library and stream music to the sweet outdoor Bose Speakers--Totol Control. Oh and with the VNC lite....on the iPhone -controlling your PC and iMac, telling it to download torrents just as your kid asks for a certain movie or a buddy mentiones how cool some movie or show is while your sitting on the patio....ohhhhh...thats another whole thread..


The 2 top powerfull apps I would say for me are: Remote for iTunes and VNC Lite, gotta love all that power in the palm of your hand especailly while lazing on the patio swing on a hot summer day with a cold beer in the other hand.


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

I was unhappy with my Linksys router and decided to buy an airport express for that very reason. I was really hoping Apple would let me stream music directly from my iPod Touch to the express but they only came out with the remote app...which is pretty good.

I recently decided to go back to plugging my iPod Touch directly into my hi-fi as I found the digital->analog converter on the express was somewhat lacking...it just doesn't have the crispness that I experience from the Touch.

But it's not bad considering you can remotely control your music from anywhere and most people won't notice the lesser quality especially if they are pumping their music into a Bose system  

"_...no highs, no lows...it's Bose!_"

Just poking some fun...I used to love my Bose stuff until I spent quite a bit of effort to make a reference cd and go and listen to dozens of audio systems. Then I brought home a system and did an A/B comparison...oh my god! The clarity! There is stuff in the music I've never heard before on the Bose...sorry Bose...you're out.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Crunch said:


> I was unhappy with my Linksys router and decided to buy an airport express for that very reason. I was really hoping Apple would let me stream music directly from my iPod Touch to the express but they only came out with the remote app...which is pretty good.
> 
> I recently decided to go back to plugging my iPod Touch directly into my hi-fi as I found the digital->analog converter on the express was somewhat lacking...it just doesn't have the crispness that I experience from the Touch.
> 
> ...


I think Bose is quit good and its at a reasonable price, I paid around $200 for these solid Outdoor Speakers Bose 151 SE Black - 034103 Environmental Speakers Three 2 1 2" Full Range Drivers at Vanns.com | reviewswhich people use in Salt water Boats at sea and have 5 years warranty on them, I put thme in my kitchen in winter months and Bose even sent me the extra brackets free. 

I consider Bose at the level of Sony or Sharp speakers so not high end, so they are better in their class.


----------

